# Air fare to London in June



## rl2

Hi, 

I have been checking for air fare to London in June and the rates all seem to be over $1,000 r/t. Does anyone know what the historical prices have been for this time of year and when the best time is to buy tickets? 

They seems to be much cheaper earlier and I don't know how low they will go for the summer season. 

We can leave out of NY, Philadelphia or Baltimore. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## x3 skier

Check http://www.farecompare.com. Thay have a graph of fares for a year. I am afraid summer season is the highest of the year.  

Cheers


----------



## rl2

I saw that site before I posted the question. I can not find historicals for london on it. They did show me prices but it says that they don't have the historicals for that route.

Did I miss something?


----------



## camachinist

farecompare doesn't have historical data on international or ex-USA routings, AFAIK.

Based on my experience and travels, JFK will likely be your best bet. I'd suggest a bucket shop or consolidator. A Google search will turn up plenty of them. Learn to love Air India 

IMO, now through the end of January is the best time to seriously shop.

Lastly, another option to consider is using miles/points. I always consider 50K a good burn, especially from our location on the west coast. 

Pat


----------



## x3 skier

rl2 said:


> I saw that site before I posted the question. I can not find historicals for london on it. They did show me prices but it says that they don't have the historicals for that route.
> 
> Did I miss something?



Sorry, I did not know that. Must be the New Years Memory Lapse Syndrome. 

Cheers


----------



## Pat H

rl2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been checking for air fare to London in June and the rates all seem to be over $1,000 r/t. Does anyone know what the historical prices have been for this time of year and when the best time is to buy tickets?
> 
> They seems to be much cheaper earlier and I don't know how low they will go for the summer season.
> 
> We can leave out of NY, Philadelphia or Baltimore.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Don't forget the small airports too like Harrisburg & Allentown and of course, the big one in Newark. I had to go to London in July when my DD had her baby and I paid over $1100 but I wanted to fly on a specific airline. Her inlaws only paid about $700 out of Newark on British Air. 

You can also check flying into Shannon or Dublin and then taking a Low Cost Carrier(LCC) into London.


----------



## Janis

Having just returned from London on Sunday - let me add this: the airfare is only the beginning of the money drain!!  I was shocked at how expensive London has become. The weakening of the dollar vs the pound has had a profound effect.

We took a 3 1/2 mile walk one afternoon. We opted to take a cab back to the apartment. For the measly 3 1/2 miles - it cost us $40!!! Ouch. This included an $8 fee for taking a cab on a holiday, and a 10% tip to the driver.

The salad bar at Whole Foods (which did contain some entree type items - but mostly salad stuff) was approx. $15/pound. 

I'm saying this not to scare you - but to prepare you. 

After a few days, we had to just stop looking at the prices and just take the hit.


----------



## rl2

I know the costs. I alway assume double what you would pay here. Cabs are very expensive, we will be close to a tube station and buy the week pass.

Thankfully we got a nice timeshare at very little cost to stay for the week!:whoopie:


----------



## Carolinian

It matters what part of June you are travelling in, as the cut off between shoulder season and high season for most airlines for TATL travel is about June 10, give or take a few days so the first week and a few days of June will be cheaper than the last part of June.

Second, a big factor in air ticket prices to the UK is the huge new air ticket tax imposed by Gordon Brown officially in order to discourage air travel to ''save the planet'' but probably more likely to cover a shortfall in Olympics preparation costs.  As a result of this tax, I have seen low season fares this winter to London where the tax is more than the airfare.  The tax is charged as a departure tax, so one way to avoid it and pay the much cheaper shorthaul departure tax instead is to fly open jaws, into the UK and out from another European country, bridging the two with a cheap LCC flight.


----------



## x3 skier

Carolinian said:


> I have seen low season fares this winter to London where the tax is more than the airfare.  The tax is charged as a departure tax, so one way to avoid it and pay the much cheaper shorthaul departure tax instead is to fly open jaws, into the UK and out from another European country, bridging the two with a cheap LCC flight.



Good advice. I used FF Miles to book a flight from Dayton to London. If I had made it round trip London, it would have been about $400. Result was I flew in via CDG, booked a cheap fare from London to Venice via bmiBaby for about $60 (including fees and taxes) and returned from Venice after a short stay there. My TALT cost was then ~$85 in fees and taxes.

Cheers


----------



## jme

..........


----------



## Luanne

@jme, did you realize you were reviving a thread from 2008?


----------

